# Black molly



## Alè (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi!
i have an aquarium with around 8 black mollys and all of them have like a white string on theire belly. initially i thought is ich and treated accordingly but there is no difference(protozin). they seem fine: eating and so on, no signs of scratching or anything just the white string on the belly like very many white spots put together. some have it more some have it less. my question is are they sick or is it normal for black mollys to have that kinda thing on theire belly. theire babies have exacly same things developed. tested the water several times both at home and at the pet shop and all parameters are fine.
regards
Alex


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

maybe it's just a mark the fish have, and they passed it on to their babies.


----------

